# Flash player doesn't work with native Opera



## zero (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,

I tried to get flash player work with the native build of opera but with no
result. Though flash player works perfectly with firefox.

I followed those steps:
 - Installation throught port (www/opera)
 - Downloaded the linux build of Opera
 - Copied the lib/opera/operapluginwrapper to /usr/local/lib/opera/operapluginwrapper.linux
(I was inspired by this article http://www.opera.com/support/kb/view/850/ , seems to be no longer at issue)

And I always get the same error when I start it 
	
	



```
ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not found
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 1, 2010)

You can try with nspluginwrapper & linux-flashplugin9 or try gnash.
Don't forget to run:

```
nspluginwrapper -a -v -i
```
Also after that, on Opera go to properties/adanced/plugins and look also there if Opera see the plugin (I use chrome now and i am not sure. Somewhere there is. On properties.)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 3, 2010)

I think there is a mess over there. I guess because this is your first try to install flash on FreeBSD, you install, link, remove, reinstall everything 
First you should deinstall any package that have relashion with flash and flash too.
After that, run:

```
portsclean -CDD
```
 to delete all the work files and useless distfiles.
Don't forget to remove the links that you maybe created in your try to make flash work.
Also remove linux-opera and install opera.
Now you have a clean of flash-player system.
Install from ports nspluginwrapper, opera-linuxplugins & linux-flashplugin-9. (*If is needing also something more / less plz someone post also because i am not 100 % sure. Maybe one of this packages is not needed or maybe we need some packages that i forgot now.*) 
Now run:

```
nspluginwrapper -a -v -i
```
I guess that now your flash work but without sound.
To fix sound:

```
cd /compact/linux/lib
ln -s libssl.so.7 libssl.so.5
```
Restart opera.
If all gone well, now you should have flash


----------



## zero (Oct 3, 2010)

Helix plugin appears from the plugin list in opera but that's all.


```
[user@freebsd ~]\$ ls -ahl /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins                  
total 286
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   512B Oct  3 19:35 .
drwxr-xr-x  94 root  wheel    51K Oct  3 19:25 ..
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   115K Oct  3 19:25 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   115K Oct  3 19:25 npwrapper.nphelix.so
```

EDIT: I use flash player 10 not 9.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 3, 2010)

That means that only nphelix plugin appears but not libflashplayer plugin?
On opera in properties, last tab, advanced, plugins, is not showing flash 10?
Flash i guess is installed right. Opera should detect it.


----------



## zero (Oct 3, 2010)

It doesn't... That's what I'm trying to say..


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 3, 2010)

Try flash 9. Somewhere I read that 10 have a bug (not sure but I use 9)
This maybe helps:
http://abhijit.name/installing_flash_on_freebsd.html
Work also with opera & chrome
Also you can try gnash. Is an alternative option that me too i have used.
You can install it from ports.
You can read about gnash project here:
http://gnashdev.org/


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 5, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> That means that only nphelix plugin appears but not libflashplayer plugin?
> On opera in properties, last tab, advanced, plugins, is not showing flash 10?
> Flash i guess is installed right. Opera should detect it.



Happened to me. Make sure you have read and execute permissions for the plugin and install www/opera-linuxplugins port. For linux-f10-flashplugin10 (as root, or with sudo):

```
# chmod a+rx /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

Or if you understand unix permissions, it'd be better to change the group ownership of the file, chmod go+rx and add your user to the owner group.


Oh.. and I use www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 and it works great for me. Nspluginwrapper doesn't work for opera though... it will be very buggy if you try to use it!

Last but not least, make sure opera is looking in the right directories.


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 5, 2010)

`$ ls -l /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/`
`$ ls -l /usr/local/lib/opera/plugins/`


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 7, 2010)

Did you get it to work? And are you running i386 or amd64?


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> Did you get it to work? And are you running i386 or amd64?



He didn't, I guess :] There is no path which should contain wrapped flash or symlink to it in his settings. This is the way to install flash with native Opera on FreeBSD (I assume that you already have linux-base installed, emulators/linux_base-f10 is prefered):


Install www/nspluginwrapper and www/opera-linuxplugins to let "wrapped" plugins work with native opera.
Install flash: www/linux-f10-flashplugin10
Run: `$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`
Now open advanced options window in Opera and on the "Content" tab hit "Configure plugins" button. If there is no flash listed, add /home/{user}/.mozilla/plugins/ and hit "Find new..."

Works for me on FreeBSD 8.0/8.1 i386/amd64


----------



## AVL (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

Full disclosure: I work for Opera.



			
				hedgehog said:
			
		

> He didn't, I guess :] There is no path which should contain wrapped flash or symlink to it in his settings. This is the way to install flash with native Opera on FreeBSD (I assume that you already have linux-base installed, emulators/linux_base-f10 is prefered):



This is incorrect; nspluginwrapper is not needed to run Flash in Opera, and can slow down or otherwise hinder the correct operation of plugins in Opera. Since Opera always runs plugins in a separate process, it doesn't need a wrapper.

All that is needed is this:

- install www/opera
- install www/opera-linuxplugins
- install www/linux-f10-flashplugin10

Point Opera to the linux flash plugin, and it should now work. www/opera-linuxplugins is a port that automates the process of copying the opera plugin wrapper as was mentioned in an Opera knowledge base article earlier.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 9, 2010)

AVL said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Full disclosure: I work for Opera.



Then I have a question for you! I've now experienced this phenomena across three installs... Opera cannot find flashplayer (and I know how to set it up right)... Then suddenly it does. What I think is, I think it doesn't find it until I install mplayer. Obviously it has nothing to do with mplayer, but maybe the have a common dependancy? If you just do base install + x11/xorg, x11/gnome2, www/opera, www/linux-f10-flashplugin10, www/opera-linuxplugins (or the last two in reverse order), it won't find flash player, no matter how the symlinks, permissions, or plugin-location-folders are set... then I install multimedia/smplayer and it works... if that's not the case then that's a weird coincidence. This happened on two installs of i386 and an install of amd64 (all 8.1-STABLE). To answer your questions, yes, I have linprocfs and linsysfs mounted  .

Oh... and this is the list of addition dependencies installed after installing smplayer (after already having the aforementioned ports installed): 

```
===>>> The following actions were performed:
	Installation of www/qt4-webkit (qt4-webkit-4.6.3)
	Installation of textproc/qt4-clucene (qt4-clucene-4.6.3)
	Installation of databases/qt4-sqlite3-plugin (qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.6.3)
	Installation of devel/qt4-help (qt4-help-4.6.3)
	Installation of misc/qt4-doc (qt4-doc-4.6.3)
	Installation of devel/qt4-assistant (qt4-assistant-4.6.3)
	Installation of devel/qt4-designer (qt4-designer-4.6.3)
	Installation of devel/qt4-linguist (qt4-linguist-4.6.3)
	Installation of devel/qt4-porting (qt4-porting-4.6.3)
	Installation of devel/qt4-uic3 (qt4-uic3-4.6.3)
	Installation of converters/fribidi (fribidi-0.19.2_1)
	Installation of emulators/rtc (rtc-2004.02.24.1_8)
	Installation of graphics/libungif (libungif-4.1.4_5)
	Installation of graphics/imlib2 (imlib2-1.4.1.000_9,2)
	Installation of graphics/libcaca (libcaca-0.99.b17_2)
	Installation of multimedia/libdv (libdv-1.0.0_2)
	Installation of multimedia/libvdpau (libvdpau-0.4.1)
	Installation of archivers/rpm2cpio (rpm2cpio-1.3_1)
	Installation of accessibility/linux-f10-atk (linux-f10-atk-1.24.0)
	Installation of graphics/linux-f10-cairo (linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_1)
	Installation of graphics/linux-f10-jpeg (linux-f10-jpeg-6b)
	Installation of graphics/linux-f10-tiff (linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2)
	Installation of x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango (linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1)
	Installation of x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2 (linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2)
	Installation of multimedia/linux-realplayer (linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726_1)
	Installation of net/liveMedia (liveMedia-2010.06.22,1)
	Installation of multimedia/mplayer-skins (mplayer-skins-1.1.2_6)
	Installation of multimedia/win32-codecs (win32-codecs-20100303,1)
	Installation of multimedia/mplayer (mplayer-1.0.r20100717_2)
	Installation of multimedia/smplayer-themes (smplayer-themes-0.1.20)
	Installation of multimedia/smplayer (smplayer-0.6.9)
```


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 9, 2010)

Aha there it is... from Adobe's website:

```
Flash Player 10 Dependencies 
* libdl.so.2 
* libpthread.so.0 
* libX11.so.6 
* libXext.so.6 
* libXt.so.6 
* libfreetype.so.6 
* libfontconfig.so.1 
* [B]libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0[/B] 
* libgobject-2.0.so.0 
* libglib-2.0.so.0 
* libm.so.6 
* libc.so.6 
* glibc>= 2.3 
* glibc>= 2.4 
* libnss3 
* cURL 
support for V4L1 
support for V4L2
```


```
# cat /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2 | grep libgtk
usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7
```

This should be added into the dependencies for www/linux-f10-flashplugin10

How and where should I submit that this needs to be taken care of?


----------



## AVL (Oct 10, 2010)

You can use the web form or send-pr to submit a bug report for the port.


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 10, 2010)

AVL said:
			
		

> This is incorrect; nspluginwrapper is not needed to run Flash in Opera, and can slow down or otherwise hinder the correct operation of plugins in Opera. Since Opera always runs plugins in a separate process, it doesn't need a wrapper.


Greetings. I had problems with non-wrapped flash plugin: videos on youtube were playing with glitches and were 20-25 pixels less than it should be on the sides. However, now I switched back to the flash without wrapper and cannot reproduce this issue anymore.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 20, 2010)

My flash is working with and without nspluginwrapper.  I am leaving it uninstalled for now per the opera mans suggestion.

I am not seeing a difference when viewing CNN's videos. CNN videos are very sluggish.

I'm just glad I can view Youtube videos now.

Thanks!


----------

